# Like the Vehicle, Bang & Olufsen Sound System for Audi A4 allroad quattro Knows No Boundaries.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Through hundreds of hours of music listening and sound tuning, Bang & Olufsen sound designers have fashioned an astonishingly deep and layered soundstage that matches the spacious and sporty interior of the Audi A4 allroad quattro® perfectly.
* Full Story *


----------

